# fursuit sex submissions



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

kk i understand that fa is an art site but as i can see that there are fursuit submissions without fursuit yiff submissions but art submissions with art porn submissions...

i think it would make more sense to have fursuit sex submissions on fa as it can be equal to art porn... yea just wondering if it be a good idea or not


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a great idea.

And when an underage person posts pictures of themself fucking in a fursuit, we can tell the police that it's ok, it's just 'Art'.

Then again, you should know that there are all kinds of legal implications. What with you claiming to be a police officer.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that posting imaginary dick that is furry art is a whole lot different than posting actual person genitalia.  The site is an art/music/story site with some adult rated furry content mixed in. Allowing fursuit sex onto the site would be completely stupid because then people would add regular non fursuit sex and then regular nude photos and that is not what this site is about. It's still supposed to be a site friendly to all ages and that would be taking things a step in the wrong direction.

There are sites where stuff like that can be posted and furaffinity is not and should not be one them.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This is a great idea.
> 
> And when an underage person posts pictures of themself fucking in a fursuit, we can tell the police that it's ok, it's just 'Art'.
> 
> Then again, you should know that there are all kinds of legal implications. What with you claiming to be a police officer.


there is a filter on fa.. you can easily swtich off the mature content on site settings of your profile... so actually due to that option avalable its not illegal


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

The content of the photo doesn't mean the photo isn't just a photo, and mature photography slips past the "artistic expression" phrase into "pornography". Real life pornography doesn't really have any place on a furry website.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> I'm pretty sure that posting imaginary dick that is furry art is a whole lot different than posting actual person genitalia.  The site is an art/music/story site with some adult rated furry content mixed in. Allowing fursuit sex onto the site would be completely stupid because then people would add regular non fursuit sex and then regular nude photos and that is not what this site is about. It's still supposed to be a site friendly to all ages and that would be taking things a step in the wrong direction.
> 
> There are sites where stuff like that can be posted and furaffinity is not and should not be one them.


if you use the mature conrtent filter on your profile and switch it off then you wont be able to see it... plus whenever a minor registers on fa he wont be able to see the mature submissions


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> there is a filter on fa.. you can easily swtich off the mature content on site settings of your profile... so actually due to that option avalable its not illegal



Yes it is you pleb.

To have real human nudity, you need all models to have signed a consent form otherwise all kinds of legal shit will come the way of the site hosting the content. They need to be able to verify every single model used is 18 years or older. This is a standard for porn. There was a case a few decades ago with a girl filming porn while using a fake birth certificate. When it turned out she was 17, it nearly shut down the entire US porn industry until they brought in regulations on model ages and background checks.

Besides all that, despite what you think, and despite what people keep trying to fucking tell you, this site is not a porn site.

Hang on, I'll put that in large bold text:

*THIS IS NOT A PORN SITE*

Got that yet?

The majority of submissions are actually general, and not porn. A smaller number are mature, meaning artistic nudity. The rest are adult porn. And there is also a massive difference between artistic nudity, and people fucking. Try to learn them and stop being so fucking stupid.



jansrnovic said:


> if you use the mature conrtent filter on your  profile and switch it off then you wont be able to see it... plus  whenever a minor registers on fa he wont be able to see the mature  submissions



This is not about filtering stuff out. It's about illegalities and the legal requirements of allowing human nudity and porn. Besides that, people can simply lie about their age and bypass the filters if they wanted to. There are plenty of porn sites out there, so go pester them instead of trying to change a site that is not a porn site.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> The content of the photo doesn't mean the photo isn't just a photo, and mature photography slips past the "artistic expression" phrase into "pornography". Real life pornography doesn't really have any place on a furry website.


then that would not make any sense... to me pornographic art is the same as anything else... its kk to submit bestiality in art but not kk to submit photo bestiality ???

thats weird


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> if you use the mature conrtent filter on your profile and switch it off then you wont be able to see it... plus whenever a minor registers on fa he wont be able to see the mature submissions



Are you sure you're not just trolling at this point?  That reply had NOTHING to do with what I said.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Yes it is you pleb.
> 
> To have real human nudity, you need all models to have signed a consent form otherwise all kinds of legal shit will come the way of the site hosting the content. They need to be able to verify every single model used is 18 years or older. This is a standard for porn. There was a case a few decades ago with a girl filming porn while using a fake birth certificate. When it turned out she was 17, it nearly shut down the entire US porn industry until they brought in regulations on model ages and background checks.
> 
> ...


uh yes it IS a porn site... anything that has some mature content makes it a PORN site...


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> then that would not make any sense... to me pornographic art is the same as anything else... its kk to submit bestiality in art but not kk to submit photo bestiality ???
> 
> thats weird



One is real and illegal in most sane countries. The other is not real, but still worrying that people like to draw that shit.

Here's a quick quiz:

Which of these two situations is going to get you arrested?

1 - Drawing a picture of a pair of 14 year old twins fucking
2 - Fucking a pair of 14 year old twins and posting the photos to FurAffinity



jansrnovic said:


> uh yes it IS a porn site... anything that has some mature content makes it a PORN site...



No, it is not. If it was a porn site, it would require a credit card or some form of verification to allow registration. It is not. It is an art site. Same as DeviantArt is an art site. They have nudity as well. Just because a site allows drawn porn does not make it a porn site.

By your logic, I could create a site with 15,000 pictures of kittens sleeping in fruit baskets, and 1 picture of someone raping a clown. Whoops, because there's a single mature image, that site is now a porn site. Oh gosh.

You're an idiot, piss off.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> Are you sure you're not just trolling at this point?  That reply had NOTHING to do with what I said.


 how was i trolling by trying to explain to you...

some furries need to stop thinking everyone that has an opinion is a troll...


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> One is real and illegal in most sane countries. The other is not real, but still worrying that people like to draw that shit.
> 
> Here's a quick quiz:
> 
> ...


both are illegal actually but its fine seeing people over 18 having sex in fursuits and put it on fa.. its not a problem


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> both are illegal actually but its fine seeing people over 18 having sex in fursuits and put it on fa.. its not a problem



So what you are saying, is that you are willing to have FA shut down just because you want to see a niche porn that, going by a quick google search, is actually pretty fucking rare to start with?

Also, incorrect. The first is morally wrong, but not legally.

Nice fucking job there.

And while on the subject, I'm well aware that people from Serbia are capable of intelligence, so start using punctuation and capitalisation.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Explain what to me? That there's a filter system? I know there's a filter system. But I didn't mention anything about anything regarding a filter system. I spoke about what furaffinity is about, and why what you are talking about doesn't fit into the description of the site.

From Wikifur:

"*Fur Affinity*, also known as *FA*, is the furry fandom's largest online community, focusing on the promotion of art, music and stories."

fursuit sex and regular real life pornography that you are refering to is not art, music, and stories.  Sofurry doesn't have fursuit sex, because it's an art, music, and stories site. Deviantart doesn't have fursuit sex, because ti's an art, music, and stories site.

You want to watch fursuit sex? There are plenty of video pornography sites out there that you can search it for. I even know of 2 furry specific sites you could probably find it if you wanted to. But furaffinity is not one of them.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So what you are saying, is that you are willing to have FA shut down just because you want to see a niche porn that, going by a quick google search, is actually pretty fucking rare to start with?
> 
> Also, incorrect. The first is morally wrong, but not legally.
> 
> ...


kk now you are being rude so i be ignoring you now...

bye have a nice day


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> both are illegal actually but its fine seeing people over 18 having sex in fursuits and put it on fa.. its not a problem



*PEOPLE FOR THE MOST PART DONT LIKE MURR SUITS, FA IS NOT A PORN SITE, IT CONTAINS PORN BUT MOST SUBMISSIONS ARE CLEAN, IT IS AGAINST AUP TO HAVE ANY MATURE PHOTOGRAPHY, MURR SUITS ARE ALSO AGAINST IT, SEX IS NOT ART, I CAN STICK A DICK IN ANYTHING THAT DOES NOT MAKE IT ART EVEN IF I DRESS UP BUT IF YOU CAN DRAW IT, IT IS ART. WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?!*


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> Explain what to me? That there's a filter system? I know there's a filter system. But I didn't mention anything about anything regarding a filter system. I spoke about what furaffinity is about, and why what you are talking about doesn't fit into the description of the site.
> 
> From Wikifur:
> 
> ...


furry is a fetish anyway so actually there would not be any difference by allowing fursuit sex on fa...


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> kk now you are being rude so i be ignoring you now...
> 
> bye have a nice day



OH NOES DIFFERING OPINION I NOW IGNOR U COS U R MEEN



jansrnovic said:


> furry is a fetish anyway so actually there  would not be any difference by allowing fursuit sex on fa...



Are you actually retarded, or do you just try really hard to be?

It is not a fetish, unless all you care about is the porn that is out there. It may be a fetish to you, which is really fucking sad, but to the majority of people, it's something to look at and contribute with. I know of quite a few people who fursuit and help charities by fursuiting that would be really pissed off to be told by you that doing nice things for disadvantaged people is just fulfilling their fetish.

Grow up.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *PEOPLE FOR THE MOST PART DONT LIKE MURR SUITS, FA IS NOT A PORN SITE, IT CONTAINS PORN BUT MOST SUBMISSIONS ARE CLEAN, IT IS AGAINST AUP TO HAVE ANY MATURE PHOTOGRAPHY, MURR SUITS ARE ALSO AGAINST IT, SEX IS NOT ART, I CAN STICK A DICK IN ANYTHING THAT DOES NOT MAKE IT ART EVEN IF I DRESS UP BUT IF YOU CAN DRAW IT, IT IS ART. WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?!*


it is clearly a porn site and jeez calm down with the caps lock.. no need to be mad at me for telling you these things..


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 17, 2011)

You have once again said something that does not address my post. You asked for "opinions" and I gave you my opinion. Go ahead and continue trying to argue this because you're in the extreme minority here.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> it is clearly a porn site and jeez calm down with the caps lock.. no need to be mad at me for telling you these things..



Its official you be trollin.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> You have once again said something that does not address my post. You asked for "opinions" and I gave you my opinion. Go ahead and continue trying to argue this because you're in the extreme minority here.


yea and i gave you my answers but you seem to disagree in a rude way...


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> it is clearly a porn site and jeez calm down with the caps lock.. no need to be mad at me for telling you these things..



Conclusive proof. OP is either trolling or a complete moron.

That said, Belgrade is pretty hot on wars and blowing themselves up, so it shouldn't really come as any surprise that they've got a higher percentage of feeble-minded people there.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Its official you be trollin.


so actually telling a truth is trollin... right kk that does not make sense


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Conclusive proof. OP is either trolling or a complete moron.
> 
> That said, Belgrade is pretty hot on wars and blowing themselves up, so it shouldn't really come as any surprise that they've got a higher percentage of feeble-minded people there.


kk whatever lets not talk about belgrade.. lets go back on topic


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> so actually telling a truth is trollin... right kk that does not make sense



No you are ignorant and being stupid and dont count that as rude because its not people could be FAR worse to you about this shit fest. I have half a mind to lock it but the other half says LEAVE THIS FUCKER OPEN PROVE TO OP HE IS BEING A "MORON".

I caps it so you actually HAVE to read it and cant complain its too tiny so you misunderstand.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> No you are ignorant and being stupid and dont count that as rude because its not people could be FAR worse to you about this shit fest. I have half a mind to lock it but the other half says LEAVE THIS FUCKER OPEN PROVE TO OP HE IS BEING A "MORON".
> 
> I caps it so you actually HAVE to read it and cant complain its too tiny so you misunderstand.


if you dont like this thread then ignore it

can we all go back on topic now.. cause some people are derailing the thread.. thanks


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 17, 2011)

I was never rude with caps or exclamation points or anything.  The rudest thing I said was "troll" after that not so strong rebuttal of "there's a filter system". I am simply stating the definition of sites such as furaffinity, sofurry, and deviantart and saying that "real human pornography" is not in the description. Your responses to that have been "there's a filter" and "fursuits is a fetish" which does nothing to beat my argument.

The fact that you are asking for my opinion, then calling me rude for saying my opinion is rude yourself.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> can we all go back on topic now.. cause some people are derailing the thread.. thanks



and no one is derailing your pointless thread. Also I am a smod so I can't ignore shitfest, sorry.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> kk whatever lets not talk about belgrade.. lets go back on topic



Why not?

You sure as hell seem intent to dodge the issue about you being completely wrong on every viewpoint you have so far shat out into this thread. You've ignored valid responses, opinions, facts and arguments in favour of your own selfish and incorrect point of view. There is no point in discussion. You just ignore it.

In light of this, this thread is now about the current weather trends.

DD, you bastard. Why the fuck are you Americans sending your hurricanes our way? More to the point, why the hell do you always moan about how terrible those things are? Katia was just a bit gusty. Nothing too major. You must all be complete pussies.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why not?
> 
> You sure as hell seem intent to dodge the issue about you being completely wrong on every viewpoint you have so far shat out into this thread. You've ignored valid responses, opinions, facts and arguments in favour of your own selfish and incorrect point of view. There is no point in discussion. You just ignore it.
> 
> ...


uh no you are wrong with some things actually... obviously you are too brainwashed by fa for even noticing it..


----------



## Summercat (Sep 17, 2011)

Putting on my 'Site Administrator' hat here...

Furaffinity is not a porn site. We are an *art* site that allows certain items of an adult or mature nature to be uploaded to Furaffinity.

Some things we regulate, specifically real depictions of material that is adult or mature in nature. In this sense, we do not allow photos (or audio) depicting death, gore, illegal activities, nudity, improper clothing, sexual innuendo, and other items.

That would include 'fursuit sex submissions'. Please note the relevant portions of the AUP:

"Photographic work must be suitable for all ages and submissions must be correctly rated as General. Photos involving mature or adult situations, gore, or illicit activity are not allowed. This includes (but is not limited to) images containing nudity, sexually suggestive situations, sex toys, explicit fetish gear/clothing (items used solely for sexual purposes, or in an explicitly adult context), sexually modified fursuits or plushies (where modifications are visible or obvious), gore, wounds, death, and illegal activity (e.g. vandalism, drugs). Uploading adult or pornographic photography may result in an automatic suspension. "

Which is everything I just said.

I'll leave this thread open for a bit for final discussion, but then it will be closed.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> uh no you are wrong with some things actually... obviously you are too brainwashed by fa for even noticing it..



Yes. Of course. I'm brainwashed.

Ok, here's this thing. Porn sells. A lot. A site like FA as a proper porn site would raise a substantial income. Yet it would need to comply with many laws, specifically ones in the state it is hosted in. After that, they'd need to enforce a age verification system, locking out all underage members and possibly requiring a fee from remaining members. Finally, every last person posting a nude human in any situation, would be required to get the model to fill in a consent form and then post it to FA for validation.

This is not going to happen.

Now, there are a few free porn sites out there, but notice how they are all based in countries with lax pornography laws. It is so they do not get screwed when they are found to be hosting illegal content. Even the free porn sites that just post todays free pages as links are in neutral countries.

And again, as you do not seem to understand the concept, you can have drawn porn on an art site. It does not make the site a porn site, it just makes it an art site with some porn on. The porn on FA is not the majority, and it never will be. It is the thing most commonly favourited and commented on, but it is still, numerically, the minority.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 17, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Putting on my 'Site Administrator' hat here...
> 
> Furaffinity is not a porn site. We are an *art* site that allows certain items of an adult or mature nature to be uploaded to Furaffinity.
> 
> ...


maybe a change of AUP would help plus it is still a porn site due to some mature content


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> maybe a change of AUP would help plus it is still a porn site due to some mature content



You really just said that??????

I'm done being nice. You just need to get out now.

"maybe a change in the site rules will please the way I want things. Or better yet, maybe I should just run this site."


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Dragoneer said:


> *Total Number of Submissions*
> General - 3,493,103
> Mature - 532,855
> Adult - 486,858
> ...



So there are 3.5 times more general submissions than mature and adult put together. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3782954/

White: Deleted
Red: Adult
Blue: Mature
Black: General


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 17, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> maybe a change of AUP would help plus it is still a porn site due to some mature content



*WE JUST CHANGED THE AUP.*


----------



## Summercat (Sep 17, 2011)

I was going to leave it open for longer, but since you were specifically told No, repeatedly, by both a regular staff AND an admin, I'm locking this thread now.

We will not be allowing photographs of adult material on this site. End of story.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2011)

Due to legal ramifications, fursuit sex photos are not allowed.

Also, this thread makes me want to slap sumbitches.


----------

